# Layoff List!!



## LINSY (Jan 6, 2003)

How does civil service compile the layoff list - it is jut a list -os everybody equal - How would they determine who is first on the list. By layoff date, or by years of civil service employment..... I know many towns are laying off - just wondered when a town requests the list - is everybody equal - or how do they do it.............Just curious - because I should be on that list!!!!!!!!! Any ideas??? :roll:


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Here's the deal,

Once you get layed off, you go on a STATEWIDE list, no such thing as regional. You stay on that list for two years from the date you are on the list. After the two years, you're shit out of luck but you do have 10 years from your department that layed you off. Problem is that after five years you have to go to the academy again. Hope that helps.


----------



## LINSY (Jan 6, 2003)

That five year academy thing is only if you dont go to inservice - I think I can atleast get that out of the town - I just didnt know if there was a numbered list or everybody was the same....if there was seniority on the layoff list.......


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Here's another myth people believed in, INSERVICE. Inservice does not keep up your certification. It is not requried to attend inservice, the only thing that counts is that you work as a police officer, whether it's full time, part-time, special atc. As long as you are sworn you are all set. If you are not than you have five years from the last day you worked as a police officer. If you want to doubel check, call MCJTC HQ in Weymouth.I already spoke to them.


----------



## Easton (Apr 16, 2003)

to answer your question about the layoff list, it goes by how long you have been working. someone with 5yrs gets a card before someone with 4yrs ect.. thats how the list is formed..


----------



## LINSY (Jan 6, 2003)

thank you - that is exactly what I was looking for.... Our override did NOT pass... Now they are trying to penalize the towns people for voting now... this town is sooo messed up.... rather than try and do the best with what they got - they are trying to screw everyone.... Well Looks like I will be added to that lay off list....... Thanks for the info


----------

